
Take that, license plate scanners! - pchristensen
http://www.areino.com/hackeando/
======
ujeezy
Awesome :) Reminds me of Bobby Tables: <http://xkcd.com/327/>

------
jamiequint
Translated version: <http://tinyurl.com/63vunj>

------
huhtenberg
A mentioning on Schneier's blog -

[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/04/sql_injection_...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/04/sql_injection_a_1.html)

~~~
pchristensen
That's where I found it.

------
rufo
Amusingly awesome, but somehow I doubt they'll let you get a license plate
with punctuation in it.

Ah, well. A man can dream.

~~~
pchristensen
Schneier (who found it) said it was almost certainly Photoshopped

